# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Κατασκευη Dual 1220

## east electronics

*Κατασκευη Dual 1220* 						 				To DUAL 1220 ειναι ενα κλασσικο πλατω της τοτε εποχης και παρολο  την σχετικα πολυπλοκη κατασκευη του και τις παιδικες ασθενειες που  κουβαλαει εχει παρα πολλους φιλους  σε ολο τον κοσμο .
 Το μηχανημα ηρθε στα χερια μας σαν πλατω οπου μαλλον ξηλωθηκε απο  καποιο μηχανημα τυπου επιπλο  και ηρθε κοντα μας για την κατασκευη της  βασης , κατασκευη καπακιου  , σερβις γενικοτερα στο μηχανημα , αλλαγη  κεφαλης /βελονας  και καλωδιων …


 Η επιλογη να γινει η κατασκευη με μελαμινη αλλα με ορισμενα twist  εχει να κανει αρχικα για λογους κοστους αλλα και για δυο αλλους πιο  συγκεκριμενους λογους που εχουν να κανουν με συχνοτητες συντονισμου .
 Ετσι εχουμε τεσερα  φυλλα  μελαμινης  συγκεκριμενης πυκνοτητας και  ποιοτητας οπου το κατω ειναι ο πατος και ειναι γεματος  ενω τα τρια πο  κανω ειναι σκαμμενα ωστε να μπορει να πεσει το πλατω μεσα . Στα σημεια  επαφης μεταξυ των τριων φυλλων εχει τριφτει η μελαμινη απο πανω σε  συγκεκριμενο βαθος  απο την πανω και την κατω πλευρα  εχουν τοποθετηθει  αρχικα 3 καβιλιες χωρις κολλα  για οδηγοι και το ολο πακετο εχει παει  για πρεσσαρισμα 18 ωρων αφου κολληθηκε με συγκεκριμενη κολλα .


 Αμεσως μετα οι μικρες καβιλιες αντικατασταθηκαν με βιδες  αντιδιαμετρικα αντιθετα με τις αναρτησεις του πλατω ενω επισης για  λογους αποσβεσης τα φυλλα δυο και τρια εχουν ελαχιστα μικροτερες  διαστασεις απο τα ενα και τεσσερα επισης για λογους αποσβεσης .


 Στα σημεια που ειναι τα φυλλα 2-3 εξωτερικα εχει κολληθει ενα  ακρυλικο μαυρο φυλλο καθαρα σαν επενδυση και για λογους ομορφιας και  μονο .


 Το καπακι ειναι με κολλητα φυλλα απο σκουρο plexi  και ειναι μια  κατασκευη η οποια εκτελεστηκε συμφωνα με τις απαιτησεις και  τις οδηγιες  του πελατη . Πλεον στην εταιρια μας εχουμε συνεργασια με συγκεριμενο  προμηθευτη που εκτελει παραγγελιες σε καπακια με μορφη οπως η παραπανω  σε γκριζο η διαφανο plexi  και μπορει να εχει αυτη την μορφη τετραγωνο  και κολλητο  η μπομπε στις  δυο απο τις τεσσερις πλευρες.


 Η παραγγελλια ηθελε μια σχετικα απλη κεφαλη οπως η audio technica  AT95E η οποια ειναι μια κεφαλη εξαιρετικη σε σχεση με την τιμη της πιο  ανθεκτικη απο τις Ortofon  και πολυ πιο γλυκια απο τις  Shure .


 Η δαπανη ηταν αρκετα μεγαλη συνολικα ξεπερασε τα 200 ευρω το  αποτελεσμα καλο αλλα κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη πολλα λεφτα για ενα  πλατω που εχει ελατηριο αντι για βαρος Παρολα αυτα ειναι στιγμες που ο  πελατης εχει δικο η ακροαση ηταν ενα γλυκυτατο αποτελεσμα αλλα τον  τελικο λογο εχει παντα ο ακροατης που πληρωσε για να κανει την κατασκευη  .


 Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

angel_grig (25-07-15), ezizu (25-07-15), polism (25-07-15)

----------

